# Downswing- right shoulder down etc.



## virtuocity (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm good at 'hitting from the top', often going OTT and lacking distance.

Managed to get around 10-15 yards extra with what felt like massive amounts of secondary axis tilt.

One thing I struggle with i.e. I don't do, is getting the right shoulder down on the downswing.  

Does this happen at the same pace as the left hip clearing?  Focusing on the right shoulder 'path', should this feel like dropping into the ground, going down and towards the ball (outside the original line) or down and 'hitting the inside of the golf ball' or what?


----------



## the_coach (Aug 12, 2015)

assuming folks takeback the club with connection between arms & body, importantly arms/club stops when the body turn stops, right arm at no more than 90Âº at the elbow with no real change of the players vertical height the arms not lifted aways from the turn & arms/club don't continue when the upper body turn stops

downswing then in sequence - first off the weight pressure goes back to the lead foot - something you can do inside at home real slow you just turn & get to the top, stop, make sure your in good shape - you should feel some tension across the torso here 

then just put little pressure into the ground with the lead foot - as you do this it does a couple of things 

it more or else automatically both moves the lead knee & thigh & hip an inch or so to target but also you should notice it _kinda gently rocks/moves your right shoulder/arms/club down_ soon as this happens the lead hip rotates left & back

but with the right shoulder 'turning' downwards first off towards the ground & outwards towards the back of the ball can do both as it's rotating around the spine - but not down as in dropping losing height or outwards towards the target line first off either, down as in 'turning' down which should take the right elbow directly in front of the right hip club shaft will be no lower than horizontal to the ground - but this happens in real quick time as the whole downswing only takes around 2 tenths of a second
_
from here the right shoulder then continues to turn_ but it's now importantly turning/rotating directly towards back of the ball & then continuing to rotate through the strike this is able to happen because of the secondary 'side bend' to the right side of the torso

so back to the ball from the top the right shoulder first off 'turns' downwards but then turns/rotates_ towards_ the back of the ball, then continues to rotate through the strike


----------

